# Looking for 8 port SAS/SATA RAID card



## dennylin93 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a controller for 8 SAS HDDs. The disks are destined to use ZFS, so JBOD should be enough.

Does anyone have suggestions for controllers that work well?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 12, 2011)

Search the forums, this subject has come at up least three times in the past 6 months, with many suggestions already posted.


----------



## danbi (Apr 13, 2011)

Be aware, that although otherwise nice, the mpt based cards, such as with LSI1068e seem unable to handle drives over 2TB in size.

It would be good to know if this is driver, firmware or hardware limitation..


----------



## phoenix (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a hardware limitation of the LSI1068 chipset.  It's listed on the LSI tech support website.

If you need drives over 2 TB, you need to use a newer chipset (like the mps(4)-based LSI2008).


----------

